# Radio Officers we/who visited, where are they now?



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

I've opened a new thread from "R/O's we knew" which is exclusively down to one college. 
When freelancing one of things valued most was reading material in any shape or form and I usually visited to scrounge what there was. 
Cannot recall the Brazilian port except it was a Hunting tanker and the R/O a young Irish lad who supplied me almost with a complete library.
The name I doubt anyone can forget R/O Moeleker-Twigg. 
Where is he now?


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Malcolm,

As most I visited many vessels but most of which I cannot remember.There was the Bank boat which was anchored with us somewhere - India most likely, when we nearly lost our lifeboat which was not secured properly to the gangway. I did end up on a tug at DasIsland when I was with Goulandris. I had read all my English books papers etc and as you know Das had nothing to offer. I managed a walk on a lump of concrete. The pilot arranged for me to meet the Capt and Chief on a large tug based there. Both Brits and they kindly gave me books magazines etc. Names long gone. 
The only one who's name I remember well is the RO from the City Of StAlbans. Met up with the ship in India probably Calcutta and spent many evenings with various officers including the RO. Had a party aboard and even had a cabin supplied to sleep of the evenings excesses! 

I met up with him - Colin Cushion - some years later and worked with him at GKA for many years.

Seem to remember - why do these things stick - the callsign of the StAlbans was GHJW.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Neville, Years later at either GCC or GND somebody produced a copy of the ROU magazine Signal the front cover of which always listed area ROU reps. 
One was Moeleker-Twigg and the other for all free lancers was Norman Yarrow who sailed with both Onassis and Niarchos... 
I had the company of Norman for more than a few bevvies on board in Bandar Mashur. 
B-r Malcolm


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

So far this seems to be a freelancers' thread, so I will join in. Visiting another ship while alongside is something I only ever did once: another Niarchos ship was at Kharg Island at the same time and the R/O called me on the VHF for advice about a radar. This was Tony Bull, a renowned character in the company, who had a dutch wife and, at that time, a house near Newbury. 
Together with my wife we visited the "seaman's club" at the shore end of the jetty that evening. On the ride back we had an unfortunate experience at the security check-point halfway along the jetty, when one of the soldiers (or whatever they were in those days) became over-enthusiastic in ascertaining whether my wife was carrying any matches. I was glad of Tony's support as all the other passengers were noisy filipinos. We managed to avoid being arrested and Tony took great delight in going straight to the pilots' office to regail them with the story.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Naytikos said:


> So far this seems to be a freelancers' thread.


Negative! 
The idea was to generate a thread on visits from R/O's and those we visited completely across the board. 
In Blue Flue on the Australian coast was visited by two first trip (Irish) R/O's from Orient Line's Oronsay. 
After a visit to the radio room I offered the usual alcoholic beverage and both refused saying they had signed the pledge! 
We then went back Oronsay and curious to see what turned out to be a rather poky radio room was informed "no entry" as the 2nd R/O was on watch.
What I did see was same 2 R/O drooling over the current centrefold of Playboy!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

What, they kept watches alongside in Orient line?


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

QUOTE=Troppo;446544]What, they kept watches alongside in Orient line?

P n' O, Don't you Know.
(==D) Bob


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

> What I did see was same 2 R/O drooling over the current centrefold of Playboy!


Did he appear to be operating a morse key strapped to his leg?


----------

